# C02 Diffusion - Hack!!??



## paperfish (Aug 5, 2010)

So here the story...

Glass Diffusion not good enough for a 6 footer, plus it got clogged often

A reactor would have meant more money and more equipment around the aquarium..

So suddenly i got this idea!! ( i'm sure i'm not the first)

i've put the C02 pipe next to the intake of the canister filter (Eheim).. and voila! all the bubbles get sucked in! 

So my guess is in theory it should act like a reactor.. or am i way off here..

Any opinions out there?


----------



## cheaman (Mar 4, 2009)

Some people do it that way. There are lots of threads on it if you do a search. IMO it is a bit hard on your filter (impeller, etc) to push air through it all the time and I don't like the noise created by the air build up in the canister. Best to get or build an inline reactor and put it on the return side of your pump.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

LOADs of people do it that way. I do. It's actually way quieter than my diffuser!


----------



## paperfish (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks guys! 

Think i'm going to give the Rex Rigg's inline reactor a shot!


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

I just stick it into the filter intake. The bubbles have to go through about 8 layers of filter floss before it gets to the impeller, so it's pretty broken up.


----------



## paperfish (Aug 5, 2010)

flashbang009 said:


> I just stick it into the filter intake. The bubbles have to go through about 8 layers of filter floss before it gets to the impeller, so it's pretty broken up.


How long have you been doing it this way? I read somewhere after a while a residue builds up inside the filter... any experience of that?


----------



## killacross (Apr 29, 2010)

i used to do it that way til i made an external reactor...you can usually hear the constant churn of the bubbles breaking up...and usually about 2x a day youll get a big burp from your filter

i use an Eheim Ecco 2232

you can still hear the churn with the external reactor but you have to be right beside the reactor


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

I haven't had any experience with a buildup, but it's definitely possible. I honestly just haven't wanted to spend for a bubble counter and external reactor. Maybe killacross could enlighten us on his technique seeing as he made his?


----------



## paperfish (Aug 5, 2010)

Yeah Killacross.. would be great to see the setup you have


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I built this










There is about $15 bucks in parts and maybe about a hour in labor. For someone that is not use to working with plastic, maybe half a day. AS you can tell I didn't bother finishing any of the edges or routing things smooth, just cut and go(I don't care about that stuff)

It works very well and has yet to clog. I'm in the process of building a 240 gallon and I will be doing some thing very simlar only larger, twist lock caps, pvc fitings(imput/output), more media to break up the flow and most likly a reciruclating pump.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Actually, after seeing this thread earlier i researched some and found some nice plans. I'm building it tonight. It cost me about $20. Here's the main thread: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/diy-aquarium-projects/2958-diy-inline-reactor-plans.html

This is the sub post that helped me the most: http://www.hoftiezer.net/personal/aquaria/aquaria_construction_co2reactor.htm

Once you get the concept, it's pretty straightforward.


----------



## paperfish (Aug 5, 2010)

TAB said:


> I built this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Really neat! Definitely inspired me to give it a shot!  Could i use anything else besides bio balls? Dont think they we get those where i am.

would ping pong balls work?


----------



## paperfish (Aug 5, 2010)

flashbang009 said:


> Actually, after seeing this thread earlier i researched some and found some nice plans. I'm building it tonight. It cost me about $20. Here's the main thread: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/diy-aquarium-projects/2958-diy-inline-reactor-plans.html
> 
> This is the sub post that helped me the most: http://www.hoftiezer.net/personal/aquaria/aquaria_construction_co2reactor.htm
> 
> Once you get the concept, it's pretty straightforward.


Thanks for the links.. makes it very clear! and bets of luck for your reactor..


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

paperfish said:


> Wow! Really neat! Definitely inspired me to give it a shot!  Could i use anything else besides bio balls? Dont think they we get those where i am.
> 
> would ping pong balls work?


They are just there to trap bubbles and create turbulance. I just happen to have them handy, so thats what I used. a corse filter sponge would work too.


----------



## paperfish (Aug 5, 2010)

TAB said:


> They are just there to trap bubbles and create turbulance. I just happen to have them handy, so thats what I used. a corse filter sponge would work too.


Super! Thanks so much


----------

